# Tomb kings: something new?



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

what would be a cool tomb kings new unit? i like the bone giant and tomb scorpion. the ushabti are sweet. but i'd like to see more meat on the bone, (pardon the pun).


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't think they need anything new. They have enough cool unique stuff as it is. Flaming skull catapults. Plus you can spam chariots, not many other armies can do that. 

Tomb Kings aren't likely to get anything new, so if you don't like the units than maybe you should look at another army. The new Vampire Counts are out and they have a lot of new different stuff.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i'd like the tomb kings and princes have accsess to to skeletal steeds. 

Also i'd like to see a unit hat consists of ridden scorpions


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah as far as the whole Egyptian theme goes, the TK's have pretty much everything and then some. Mummies, chariots, scorpions, skeletons, priests and kings, etc, etc. Dunno what else they could do and to be honest, I wouldn't really want zombies with rotting flesh and such. Leave that for the Vampire Counts. Dusty, dried out corpses and sand scoured bones are the way to go with the Kings.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dust dragon or something like that? 

Whats the Tomb King magic like? - could potentially have some very nasty desert themed spells in there.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd like a new incantation...

Shifting Sands: A large pie-plate is set down and the dice are cast. If the incantation is not dispelled, the area of terrain (cannot be placed over any unit) becomes dangerous terrain, halving the move stat of all units crossing over it, even skirmishers and flyers. Basicially a huge sand trap opens up, drawing sand into the ground and spitting it back up... a mummy's curse sorta thing.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Indeed. I agree with the posts above by and large.

If you want meat on the bone go with Vampire Counts.


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

asianavatar said:


> I don't think they need anything new. They have enough cool unique stuff as it is. Flaming skull catapults. Plus you can spam chariots, not many other armies can do that.
> 
> Tomb Kings aren't likely to get anything new, so if you don't like the units than maybe you should look at another army. The new Vampire Counts are out and they have a lot of new different stuff.





Jacobite said:


> Dust dragon or something like that?
> 
> Whats the Tomb King magic like? - could potentially have some very nasty desert themed spells in there.





The Wraithlord said:


> Yeah as far as the whole Egyptian theme goes, the TK's have pretty much everything and then some. Mummies, chariots, scorpions, skeletons, priests and kings, etc, etc. Dunno what else they could do and to be honest, I wouldn't really want zombies with rotting flesh and such. Leave that for the Vampire Counts. Dusty, dried out corpses and sand scoured bones are the way to go with the Kings.


AA- i didnt mean they NEED something new. I was thinking about what they COULD get that would be cool. And i DO like whats there... I just want MORE of it!

Jacobite- sweet idea! 


WL- the meat on the bones comment did not mean make the skeletons into zombies, its an expression.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

We know it's an expression. We just think that it's not particularly valid.

There's plenty of TK stuff and there are other armies in dire need of an update.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Make them more faster like vampire counts. Aswell as this make the chariots cheaper. may be have big Scarabs as a new unit.


----------



## bob3472 (Feb 20, 2008)

swntzu said:


> We know it's an expression. We just think that it's not particularly valid.



Splendid parry swntzu. But that's easy when you're shadow-dueling. This thread (and i blame myself for not being clear) is for the following purpose:

1. Speculation on what *would/could* (not should) be an *interesting/cool* (not neccesary) addition to the Tomb Kings line.

what i meant, *exclusively* by my 'meat on bones' comment was thus: I would be happy to see a new, imaginative, innovative unit/spell/whatever be released for tomb kings (in other words, more than human/horse skeletons, things like the aforementioned Ushabti, bone giant and scorpion. Jacobite and Hespithe's posts are perfect examples of exactly what i was looking for. The rest of you seem to have interpreted what i posted as "I dont like tomb kings they need more stuff" and i have recieved rebukes by you about how i should "find another army" 

I am CONSIDERING tomb kings, i am not particularly knowledgeable about them. but i like the fluff and i would appreciate your advice on how to go about beginning them (i think i'll make another thread for that) , however I do not appreciate you treating me like an idiot (although i admit i do/say idiotic things from time to time). Sorry, please and thank you! :so_happy:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't say you were an idiot, but they way you stated your post made it seem like you weren't sure about starting TK's because you felt it was missing something cool. But now that is cleared up, I think in Warmaster the TombKings were given a large sphinx like creature. Something like that would be cool, although not as large. SOmething about the size of shaggoth made of stone that guarded pyramids brought to life by magic.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That or a Bone Dragon would be kick ass. Personally, I would like to see a bit more ability in the magic department through better spells or the ability to have higher amounts of dice to roll. For an army that seems very reliant on its magic, my Tomb Kings are very easily dispelled.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree. I don't think that making a plastic sphinx would be particularly hard although it would no doubt sell much worse than the recent dragon release.

It'll be very interesting to see what happens with the 8th edition.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

make the bone giant model better


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> There's plenty of TK stuff and there are other armies in dire need of an update


I'm not sure I agree with this if its about rules, i think as a whole, the army lists are fine. If its about models on the other hand, there are a few ranges (like the dark elves) that could do with a plastic boost, other than that though, i think we're good.



> It'll be very interesting to see what happens with the 8th edition.


Wooah whoah! Slow down! The 7th edition rules are pretty much perfect, and I don't understand why anyone is even thinking about a new edition. Anyone would think you WANTED to shell out another £25 for a new rulebook.

As for the tomb kings: I hate the giant scorpian model, and think the character range could do with a massive revamp, but the rank and file are awesome.


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

I personaly like all the models but you guys are rite about the magic I would say if you are going to put a new spell in it should be something like the vampires raise dead spell but instead of raising tons of skellys or zombies it would bring up d6 swarms of scarabs it would be very tomb king like.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> I'm not sure I agree with this if its about rules, i think as a whole, the army lists are fine. If its about models on the other hand, there are a few ranges (like the dark elves) that could do with a plastic boost, other than that though, i think we're good.


Right. Have you taken a look at the Dark Elf book recently? They're completely outclassed and outpriced (points wise) compared to other races. The difference is especially apparent when compared to the most recent books.



Pandawithissues... said:


> Wooah whoah! Slow down! The 7th edition rules are pretty much perfect, and I don't understand why anyone is even thinking about a new edition. Anyone would think you WANTED to shell out another £25 for a new rulebook.


What I meant was the next crop of updates that would come around, which as you say, won't be around for a while. I have no desire to spend £30 on yet another patch. Anyone would think that you were trying to pick holes in my posts!


----------



## Roy (Feb 29, 2008)

Is this a tomb kings model? If so it seems like a pretty awesome unit to me!k:


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

No it looks more chaos/vampire counts. Tomb Kings models have more bones than skin and have hyroglyphics everwhere


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

yes i agree that it looks like vampire count or chaos


----------

